

A Hangout Session for Google Chrome Extension development - abhishektwr
https://plus.google.com/u/2/116805285176805120365/posts/a3WZaoENqVG
Hangout can be a cool learning platform, especially for programmers.
======
tbh2347
Really cool how people are using hangouts to let others "drop by and say hi."
Office hours, pg?

